# quel disque dur pour mac book?



## Nodamé (25 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais offrir un disque dur à mon copain (qui en a bien besoin parce que les 80Go de son macbook sont largement insuffisants), mais je ne sais absolument pas sur quoi me tourner.
D'abord disque dur interne ou externe? Sachant qu'il bosse beaucoup sur photoshop et des programmes pour faire de la musique (qui prennent beaucoup de places notamment).

J'entends pas mal parler du Time Capsule sans comprendre ce quoi il s'agit, pouvez-vous me renseigner, voire me conseiller un bon disque dur assez silencieux, mon budget étant de 150-250.

merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2008)

Personnellement pour un budget de moins de 200&#8364;, je ferais un double cadeau 

Un disque dur interne car c'est ultra-pratique et que 80go c'est vraiment light.
Par exemple un 250go pour 55&#8364;

À cela, tu ajoutes un dd externe en fireWire pour ses sauvegardes (time machine; clone bootable) comme celui ci.

Sinon, il y a bien la solution TimeCapsule, permettant de faire tout cela sans fil, mais là ton budget explose (299euro pour la version 500go)

Après, j'ai pris les 1er référence compatible, à toi de fouiner...


----------



## Nodamé (26 Septembre 2008)

Meric pour ta réponse et pour le lien du site, y a tellement de choix!

Donc ce n'est pas une mauvaise idée ce que tu me proposes, j'ai vu aussi le Kit mac book:

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/57...200tmn-2-go-de-ram-boitier-25-fw800-usb2.html

en gros si je comprends bien tu as un disque dur interne de 100Go et ton ancien disque dur tu le mets dans la boîte et tu t'en sers en externe, c'est ça?Niveau performance ça m'a l'air intéressant non? c'est sûr que ça représente moins de capacité que ton idée...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2008)

Nodamé a dit:


> Meric pour ta réponse et pour le lien du site, y a tellement de choix!
> 
> Donc ce n'est pas une mauvaise idée ce que tu me proposes, j'ai vu aussi le Kit mac book:
> 
> ...



Oui, je connais ces "packs made in MacWay", mais je les trouve trop cher 

Mais as-tu remarqué que le pack comprend également de la ram? 
Tu veux également lui offrir de la ram? (Il faut savoir le type exacte de machine, savoir combien de ram dispose-t-elle, etc...)

Sinon, ma solution est pour le même prix beaucoup plus avantageuse niveau capacité...


----------

